

2040 Digital Landscape: A Technologists Perspective - Pseudyx
https://medium.com/@Aaron.Sempf/digital-2040-77ade9f6b74e

======
Pseudyx
Do you agree with this guy? do you think that we will get Augmented Reality in
a bigger way than google glass.

I'm looking forward to MS Hololense, but I'm not sure if AR will ever be more
than something you use with your computer or a novelty on your phone.

I'm interested to know what others think?

